# Excuse me Sir...



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

It's ice cold out, pooring with rain and pitch black... but I couldn't help but notice you appear to have forgotten to turn your headlights on... you... dopey... fucking... twat.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I wouldn't worry the same dopey fucking twats usually leave there fog lights on for a few weeks to make up for it :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I wouldn't worry the same dopey fucking twats usually leave there fog lights on for a few weeks to make up for it :evil: :evil: :evil:


And Main beam...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think I have a choice; that if some numpty is coming towards me with (a) main beam on, (b) fog lights on, or (c) illegal HID lights in an inappropriate reflector setup, that for my own safety and visibility of the road whilst being dazzled I may have to put my main beam on :!:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

John-H said:


> I think I have a choice; that if some numpty is coming towards me with (a) main beam on, (b) fog lights on, or (c) illegal HID lights in an inappropriate reflector setup, that for my own safety and visibility of the road whilst being dazzled I may have to put my main beam on :!:


And me too. Even if it doesn't improve my visibility at least it makes me feel better for doing it.


----------



## Hoskyn (Jul 7, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I think I have a choice; that if some numpty is coming towards me with (a) main beam on, (b) fog lights on, or (c) illegal HID lights in an inappropriate reflector setup, that for my own safety and visibility of the road whilst being dazzled I may have to put my main beam on :!:
> ...


It's like a natural reaction. More so when it is pitch black and you are literally blinded by a Range with full beam on coming down a hill... FML!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ZephyR2 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I think I have a choice; that if some numpty is coming towards me with (a) main beam on, (b) fog lights on, or (c) illegal HID lights in an inappropriate reflector setup, that for my own safety and visibility of the road whilst being dazzled I may have to put my main beam on :!:
> ...


Seconded on both counts


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Also one that works for me is if you flick on your main beam just before the oncoming car gets to you they have no chance to do it back lol


----------

